# New Tune



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Recorded at home on my computer using Reaper, and a new (to me ) ART Tube Pac into my Steinberg CI1 interface.
Constructive criticism and comments welcome...
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12837465&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Recorded at home on my computer using Reaper, and a new (to me ) ART Tube Pac into my Steinberg CI1 interface.
> Constructive criticism and comments welcome...
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12837465&q=hi&newref=1


Tough Crowd:sSig_help:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Jeff, I don't know how you feel about the band "Foreigner" and this is meant as a compliment, the guitar tone and feel in this song reminds me of their song "Double Vision". I don't know if that's what you were going for but that's just my impression.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

New version:
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12844700&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I can see the Foreigner comparison (also a compliment). The song is good! IMHO a bit of levels in the mix need adjusting. I would bring the drums down a bit to start (not much).


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I can see the Foreigner comparison (also a compliment). The song is good! IMHO a bit of levels in the mix need adjusting. I would bring the drums down a bit to start (not much).[/QUOTE
> Thanks, Jim )


----------

